# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  User-controlled cuss filter is now enabled

## Total Eclipse

Found in your general settings, you can switch the cuss filter off and on (mandatory for guests and members who are not logged in), plus define your own cuss words which will be filtered along with a set list. When on, cuss words will be replaced by a [BEEP].

Enjoy ::):

----------


## WintersTale

Wow, that is really interesting.

Most curse filters are not user generated, so this makes this forum unique!

----------


## supersky

*Quickly puts the word "the" as a custom cuss word*
Mwuhuhuhhhhhh  ::D: 

Sweet, it even changes it on the settings page.

----------


## anonymid

Cool!

----------

